# Another EP4000 problem.. please help



## Kmartin (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi.
i Got a new system today and tried to connect it.. with nothing.. no sound comming out.
I got the DJX750 mixer witch is working, i can see the channel and master volume working.
Connected to the Mixer on Master out is 2 RCA to 2 XLR cables running to a CX223 Crossover.
Channel one input and channel 2 input. Outout 1 i used output 1, and 2nd output i used the bass. ( as instructed by company i bought it from )
From there i connected XLR to XLR on the EP4000. Channel one the bass and channel 2 the tops.
From the EP4000 i used the wire connections, not the Spekon or jack plug.. 
Channel 1 output to 18Inch Bass bin, looped into another. and channel 2 output to 15Inch double cab tops, looped to another.

Settings or switches on amp 1 and 10 are on ( clip on channel 1 and 2 ) rest are all to the left.

What am i doing wrong? 
checked all cables, cables are fine. Is there a setting i am missing?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You didn’t mention any source. Can’t expect to get anything from the system without a signal source. 



> Channel one input and channel 2 input. Outout 1 i used output 1, and 2nd output i used the bass. ( as instructed by company i bought it from )


 That’s probably where the problem is. You should consult the CX manual for directions on connection and how to set up the switches.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Kmartin (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi. 
Thanks for the reply. I am using a laptop, with mix meister pro. I been using this for many months on another setup, but somehow on the new equipment wont work. 
I also think it has something to do with thhe switches, but i have tried everything .. almost :sweat:
It is highly un-likely the amp would be faulty but i am not ruling that out just yet.
1 and 10 are on, on the switches.. the clip modes, rest should be fine?!?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

There are no switches on the amp that would prevent you getting sound of any kind, except perhaps if you have it set to "bridged" mode. Concentrate on the crossover for now, that's probably where your problem is. It might be helpful to check the amp by plugging a signal source directly into it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you can't figure out how to set up/connect the crossover, provide a link to the manual and I'll make some recommendations.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

